# Apple cider vinegar



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Good morning: just wondering what your expert opinion is on using apple cider vinegar for the flock. Some sources I read say it is useless and not worth the effort (although not harmful) and other sources give it high accolades. Having just dealt with a sick chick I want to do whatever I can to help ensure a healthy happy flock. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm one of those that doesn't see it doing anything. I had a healthy flock without it, some of my birds lived to be ten years old and one lived to be 14. 

Sylie is the one that can tell you more about it and why it's use is beneficial.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hi  Some flocks do fine without it and some do better with it. If you've never used it, you couldn't know the difference, it's not going to hurt them at all and according to scientific evidence, it does boost immune systems so why not give it a shot?

You want to use 2 tablespoons of ACV in a gallon of water for birds that are recovering or at risk. Normal, not at risk use is 1 tablespoon per gallon. Change the undrunk water after 2 days. I'm sorry, I don't remember how many birds you have so I'm not sure how much water you will go through in a day or 2. It's always best to give them fresh water every day, two or three times in the heat but if it happens at some point that the water doesn't get drunk or changed within 2 days, change it out for fresh 

Here is a good article on the benefits (this is my "go to" article when faced with opposition lol, it is literally science backed, you can click on the notations to see the reports on each claim)
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/6-proven-health-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Perfect-many thanks


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You are welcome


----------

